# homemade vivarium pics!! let me know what you think please



## ryan howson (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi,
just thought i would put up two pictures of my homemade vivarium to find out what people think of it

only cost me £50 for the wood cut to size!!!!!



















i still need to fit the flooring properly and put on the glass sliding doors once the runners arrive but i just wanted to find out what people thought

thanks


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

looks good!
plenty of UV, whats goin in?


----------



## ryan howson (Jul 25, 2010)

at the pet shop were i bought the uv's and heat lamp from they told me that i would need 2 uv's to light up both sides. could the uv's cause a problem?


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

ryan howson said:


> at the pet shop were i bought the uv's and heat lamp from they told me that i would need 2 uv's to light up both sides. could the uv's cause a problem?


oh no its a good thing 
but whats goin in there? lol


----------



## ryan howson (Jul 25, 2010)

oooooo lol, im putting a bearded dragon inside once i have finished it. i still need to put in the glass sliding dorrs and the runners also im looking for a nice hide and other things still only in the process of building it atm


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

loooks very good : victory:


----------



## Egzber (Jul 12, 2010)

This looks awesome! :2thumb:


----------



## ryan howson (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks people.
the surface area is 36" (3ft) x 16" each side so that would be 32" x 72" if it was straight but i thought i would make it a little different so i made it in a L shape lol

also the area at the bottom will be having doors on for storage of any bits and bats i may need to put in there

just need to buy some covering for it now though, thinking brown leather


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

ryan howson said:


> oooooo lol, im putting a bearded dragon inside once i have finished it. i still need to put in the glass sliding dorrs and the runners also im looking for a nice hide and other things still only in the process of building it atm


thats even better then!
Good luck with finishing it and be sure to post some finished pics also


----------



## ryan howson (Jul 25, 2010)

im also wondering if anyone has any ideas for a hide? the weirder and wilder the better


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

vivs the same as i did mine, but mines 6ft and 5ft, instead of going for two UVB's i went for a 4ft one and put it diagonal across the corner. Gives pretty good coverage.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

that looks pretty awesome dude. :2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

looks good  put a pair in!!! there is enough room  also for a hide you could make a fake background and make the hide inside it  seen this done in a fake rock vid for a beardy or maybe make ledges and caves that all link up !!! like a mountain scene


----------



## ryan howson (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks for all the replies!!
building a hide into the background is a very good idea!! but im good at building big things and not very good at fiddly things lol

can still give it a try though i suppose!


----------

